# Well-Tempered Clavier Transcriptions?



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

After listening to the Goldman Variations transcribed for string orchestra and loving it, I was wondering what other transcriptions existed for the Well-Tempered Clavier? I'm generally not a _huge _fan of solo keyboard.

So far, I've found this transcription for Prelude & Fugue 8 and 22 for cello ensemble here http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...id2=61760&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=149

This set also seems to include a decent number (but incomplete) of Preludes & Fugues for string quartet, some of which were transcribed by Mozart http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=189425

What else is there? Any complete versions?

Thanks


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

http://imslp.org/wiki/Das_wohltempe...nn_Sebastian)#Arrangements_and_Transcriptions
Scroll down and you'll find tons of transcriptions.

By the way, it's Goldberg Variations, not Goldman.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, major lapse there. Oops.

And thanks! Do you know of any recordings of those?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Llyranor said:


> Wow, major lapse there. Oops.
> 
> And thanks! Do you know of any recordings of those?


There is a version for 8-string guitar (maybe) recorded by... an 8-string guitarist. That's as far as my memory takes me.


----------

